# Magnetic steel ammo dispenser/simplest no moving parts



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Likely since it's so logical and easy, someone's thought of this but I can't find it, so at the risk of being repeticious, here 'tis...

Why not emplace a super magnet, AKA "Rare Earth Magnet" in the end of the handle of any SS, given you've got space to do so when modifying or making an nSS, and have three, four or five very fast rounds stuck on the magnet ready at any time? Say if you are hunting, you only get 1 or two shots at given game before it's scared off but the repeat shot or shots must come fast...no fumbling or unnessary movement or it'll spook the game. Or in a timed competition event...fast is fun, slow isn't good. Lead ammo of course won't work, it's not magnetic like steel is...nor are marbles, but for steel shooters this would be the simplest, no moving part handiest method of grabbing ammo...off the slingshot instead fo fumbling with a belt pouch or pocket. The loading hand simply doesn't have to move far meaning it's fast. I shoot lead exclusively but this thought just plowed through my head, Fred, for steelie shooters.

A wafer magnet, say, 1/2 inch or 13mm or so in diameter would hold at least 3 steel balls of 3/8 or 9mm...I tried it. The Rare Earth magnets will work for this and they'll attract steelies on top of steelies, the field is so strong...making a group of steelies right at your hand. Only Rare Earth magnets can do this, ceramics/ferrites/refrigerator magnets to hold up shopping lists and your grand son's pic simply don't, they're too weak.

Rare Earth magnets won't let go of the steelies unless you grab one and yank it off, in other words the ammo won't just drop off the magnet without your grab.

Chuck (Susi's slave)


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I made a PFS with something like this. I think it holds 12 or 14 BB's.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Good idea.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Same here:







holds 6 12mm steel balls.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Not that new, made this one last Spring that pics up 17 12mmm Steelballs.

Also quite easy build.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I made a PFS with something like this. I think it holds 12 or 14 BB's.


Sweet shooter , cool setup!


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

I went to a local hardware store and got some 45 lb strength magnet that is attached to a very small climbers clip thing. I just put that on my pants belt loop. I can hold 23 ammo on it that do not rattle or fall off! I tried attaching it to the lanyard but I felt like my slingshots were to heavy with it. Sweet idea you did putting it inside the handle! Very cool but I am a huge fan of the thing I am using its great for hunting!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice variation. Always ready to go.

winnie


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Susi said:


> Likely since it's so logical and easy, someone's thought of this but I can't find it, so at the risk of being repeticious, here 'tis...
> 
> Why not emplace a super magnet, AKA "Rare Earth Magnet" in the end of the handle of any SS, given you've got space to do so when modifying or making an nSS, and have three, four or five very fast rounds stuck on the magnet ready at any time? Say if you are hunting, you only get 1 or two shots at given game before it's scared off but the repeat shot or shots must come fast...no fumbling or unnessary movement or it'll spook the game. Or in a timed competition event...fast is fun, slow isn't good. Lead ammo of course won't work, it's not magnetic like steel is...nor are marbles, but for steel shooters this would be the simplest, no moving part handiest method of grabbing ammo...off the slingshot instead fo fumbling with a belt pouch or pocket. The loading hand simply doesn't have to move far meaning it's fast. I shoot lead exclusively but this thought just plowed through my head, Fred, for steelie shooters.
> 
> ...


I can appreciate the magnet idea and have seen many in the four plus years here. I made one set up on a shooter to facilitate speed shooting and it was great in that context. It proved to be an efficient way in which the ammo was presented, at the ready for the pouch. Magnetic ammo magazines have a cool factor!

Regarding hunting and wanting to have ammo handy; it is quite easy to hold a few to several rounds of ammo in the pouch hand and have the very least amount of movement. There is genius in simplicity. Complication can often be movement away from genius and confounds an issue.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Susi said:


> Likely since it's so logical and easy, someone's thought of this but I can't find it, so at the risk of being repeticious, here 'tis...
> 
> Why not emplace a super magnet, AKA "Rare Earth Magnet" in the end of the handle of any SS, given you've got space to do so when modifying or making an nSS, and have three, four or five very fast rounds stuck on the magnet ready at any time? Say if you are hunting, you only get 1 or two shots at given game before it's scared off but the repeat shot or shots must come fast...no fumbling or unnessary movement or it'll spook the game. Or in a timed competition event...fast is fun, slow isn't good. Lead ammo of course won't work, it's not magnetic like steel is...nor are marbles, but for steel shooters this would be the simplest, no moving part handiest method of grabbing ammo...off the slingshot instead fo fumbling with a belt pouch or pocket. The loading hand simply doesn't have to move far meaning it's fast. I shoot lead exclusively but this thought just plowed through my head, Fred, for steelie shooters.
> 
> ...


Here's on mxred made in 2010.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3085-slingshot-with-magnetic-ammo-dispenser/


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I made a PFS with something like this. I think it holds 12 or 14 BB's.


That is way cool as are other ideas here in replies. Thanks for replying!! But I meant to put the magnet only as an inlay to hold a couple/three steelies. I do like the cavity which is "sealed" with a magnet so the ammo is secure yet obtainable. With SSs that don't and can't have hollow handles is to what I was referring however, I should have been specific on that...my fault. Say you have a natural fork that is maybe 3/4 inch diameter at the handle and you don't want to compromise strength by drilling a half inch hole up through it, leaving only 1/8 inch wall which may break. My idea was to just inlay a wafer rare earth magnet in the butt of the handle to hold, say, two or three steelies.

Obviously holding several rnds in the pouch hand as one poster noted, to quickly reload and fire is the simplest but dang it, I drop at least one half the time, fumble fingers, am not too coordinated in that respect! (age creeping into the ole silver fox? LOL). That's why the idea of the magnet on the butt of the handle.

I also like the idea of having a magnet dangling from the belt to hold a wad of steelies, that's easier to get into than a belt pouch. Actually a simple donut shaped circular ferrite/ceramic magnet from Radio Shack works OK for that and won't drop ammo. It's strong enough for 3/8 or 10mm but I wouldn't use it for much larger lest it doesn't held 'em well enough and they drop off..

I prefer the idea of a magnetic dispenser gate but for lead/non magnetic ammo a mechanical dispenser like Bill Hays has on his web site is about the best way to go for an "in handle" dispenser. A second movement must be made to roll the dispenser a half revolution to dispense a ball, then to grab the ball...a roll and grab and this is sort of 2 movements whereas a magnetic gate would be only one movement, GRAB, saving precious time when split seconds count.

Thank you all for responding! Great ideas tank here.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

The drilled hole won´t weaken the handle too much, a tube, even a wooden tube is one of natures most stable constructions - look at weeds and reed... and practise had it proven at least in the case of my ash catty with ammo cavity. the wood is paper thin - at one spot i even sanded through - and it´s still super stiff and reliable.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

* I like all of the above ideas but my favorite is still the Grievous design - (having trouble with copy and paste)*


----------

